# weird growth on guppy's



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

OK so at random spots on all six of the female guppy's there is a white thing that goes into a fork at the end of it coming out of the guppy my cam is horrible and i can get close enough to get a decent shot so just imagine a y or a snake tongue coming out of the side of a fish does anyone know what this could be it dose not affect the males or the fry it only seems to come about when the guppy matures it forms in about two hours


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds a bit like the egg sacs of Lernea or Anchor Worm coming out of the fish. See here for a photo.


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

thats is it what should i do about it


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Jungle labs makes a very good treatment for ectoparasites and it's not expensive. You can find it at Pet Smart. You might just be able to treat the entire tank but if you have invertebrates then I don't think they will do well with this stuff.


----------

